# Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]



## Jorge (17. April 2001)

*Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*

Können Sie nicht lesen? da stand doch extra * Nicht öffnen! * oder was hat sie dazu bewogen sich der eigentlich klaren Aussage zu widersetzen?
Das es immer wieder Menschen gibt die nicht lesen * und/oder * denken können ist erstaunlich.*grummel*   
egal .....ihr seid ja selbst schuld.... nun denn: 3 Punkte

1.Sollte wieder erwarten doch ein unvorsichtiger in die falle getappt sein erwarten ihn hier schrecklicke Gewissheiten *g* : das [un]wichtigste zur Beförderung!
2.Kritik (schließlich ist das ja hier das community forum)
3. 10 kleine chatterlein (wer so lange durchliest soll auch belohnt werden!) 

zu1
Beförderungen:
1. vom Gast zum Junior Member(quasi ein Dreieck)
JuniorMember wird man automatisch, sobald die Registrationsmail bestätigt wurde.
2. Vom Junior Member auf Senior Member(wer zählen kann, findet hier 2 Dreiecke)
Wer zum Senior Member befördert werden möchte muss seinen Realnamen und -Vornamen, seine Post-Anschrift und seine E-Mail-Adresse in sein Profil im Organizer eintragen. Weiterhin sollte man einem Admin(zb. RR) auch Bescheid sagen, daß man das Profil ausgefüllt hat(über den Chat oder Mail im Organizer).
3. Vom SeniorMember zum Community Cadet(Ein Stern ist aufgegangen...)
Um diese Beförderung zu erhalten, sollte man häufig online sein. Sich anderen Usern gegenüber hilfsbereit, zuvorkommend und aufgeschlossen verhalten. Weiterhin sollte man sich mit Qualität und nicht nur Quantität, am Forum beteiligen. Es soll also deutlich sein, daß man sich um die Community kümmert.
Diese Beförderung nehmen  nur Rainer Rosshirt und Markus Wollny vor. Es ist also sinnlos andere Admins darum zu bitten. 
PS: Man sollte auch nicht ständig darum betteln..... ©Playmate 1999-2001
Das reicht erstmal für den anfang! (wer mehr wissen will lese bitte http://www.pcgames.de/community/forum/index.cfm?menu=show_topic&board_id=3&thread_id=338789&father_id=0&message_id=338789&count_reply=14 )

zu2 
im organizer kann man nicht mehr wie noch vor dem relaunch seine kontakte per kästchenklick zu freund /normal einstellen (umständlicher-alles einzeln erledigen!) ausserdem wenn man jemanden in die kontaktliste addet muss man wieder neu das fenster öffnen.
Auch könntet ihr mal eure anmeldungsmails updaten....Bozo schalten ist nicht mehr!
Was ist mit der möglichkeit geworden zu sehen, wer zuletzt auf meinen thread geantwortet hat?kommt da noch mal was?
auch ein anzeiger für signalisierte anwesenheit der kontakte wäre auf der wunschliste 

zu 3.
10 kleine Chatterlein
[hehe] 
 10 kleine chatterlein, die sagten spontan ?Moin!?, Schorsch  hat da nicht mitgemacht, da warens nur noch neun.
 9 kleine chatterlein, die  hätten sich fast totgelacht, ein scherzkeks hats dann doch geschafft, da warens nur noch acht.
 8 kleine chatterlein, die wollten sanny im chat lieben, das fand RR dann nicht so toll, er kickte gleich mal sieben.
 7 kleine chatterlein , die sehen im chat den keks, irgendwie war?n sie wohl hungrig, da warens nur noch sechs.
 6 klein chatterlein die bekamen von dem keks dann plötzlich dünnpff**** , einer hat das afk(aufmklo) net g'funden , da warens nur noch fünf.
 5 kleine chatterlein, die fragten smaug nach !bier, er hat aber nur ne kettensäge dabei.... da warens nur noch vier.
 4 kleine chatterlein, die fragten wer kann fliegen?....Wurstbrot sagte bloß "jo mei ", da warens nur noch drei.
 3 kleine chatterlein , die waren mal so frei, sie setzten  als thema "--->/quit B&Wchat...jo gema"... , da warens nur noch zwei.
 2 kleine chatterlein, die wollten gar nicht heim.... den einen hat der lag geschluckt........der andre war allein.
 1 kleines chatterlein, das schrie nur " [tja]...RR ist HIER!", irgendjemand hats gehört.......da warens gleich wieder hundertvier!
 104 kleine chatterlein , die teilten sich die beute, ...und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann chatten sie noc


----------



## Jorge (17. April 2001)

*nachtrag [kick, fluch   $%&  @ 4000 zeichen]*

_- zu 3.
- 10 kleine Chatterlein
- [hehe] 
-  10 kleine chatterlein, die sagten spontan ?Moin!?, Schorsch  hat da nicht mitgemacht, da warens nur noch neun.
-  9 kleine chatterlein, die  hätten sich fast totgelacht, ein scherzkeks hats dann doch geschafft, da warens nur noch acht.
-  8 kleine chatterlein, die wollten sanny im chat lieben, das fand RR dann nicht so toll, er kickte gleich mal sieben.
-  7 kleine chatterlein , die sehen im chat den keks, irgendwie war?n sie wohl hungrig, da warens nur noch sechs.
-  6 klein chatterlein die bekamen von dem keks dann plötzlich dünnpff**** , einer hat das afk(aufmklo) net g'funden , da warens nur noch fünf.
-  5 kleine chatterlein, die fragten smaug nach !bier, er hat aber nur ne kettensäge dabei.... da warens nur noch vier.
-  4 kleine chatterlein, die fragten wer kann fliegen?....Wurstbrot sagte bloß "jo mei ", da warens nur noch drei.
-  3 kleine chatterlein , die waren mal so frei, sie setzten  als thema "--->/quit B&Wchat...jo gema"... , da warens nur noch zwei.
-  2 kleine chatterlein, die wollten gar nicht heim.... den einen hat der lag geschluckt........der andre war allein.
-  1 kleines chatterlein, das schrie nur " [tja]...RR ist HIER!", irgendjemand hats gehört.......da warens gleich wieder hundertvier!
-  104 kleine chatterlein , die teilten sich die beute, ...und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann chatten sie noch heute  _
-  104 kleine chatterlein, die gingen in die galerie , da haben sie dann Jorge geseh'n, danach warens nur noch 10....[hihi].....und aus.


----------



## Wurstbrot (18. April 2001)

*Daumen hoch für Jorge *g**

Wieso hat der Typ keinen Stern?


----------



## DFens (18. April 2001)

*AW: Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*

_
-  10 kleine chatterlein, die sagten spontan ?Moin!?, Schorsch  hat da nicht mitgemacht, da warens nur noch neun.
-  9 kleine chatterlein, die  hätten sich fast totgelacht, ein scherzkeks hats dann doch geschafft, da warens nur noch acht.
-  8 kleine chatterlein, die wollten sanny im chat lieben, das fand RR dann nicht so toll, er kickte gleich mal sieben.
-  7 kleine chatterlein , die sehen im chat den keks, irgendwie war?n sie wohl hungrig, da warens nur noch sechs.
-  6 klein chatterlein die bekamen von dem keks dann plötzlich dünnpff**** , einer hat das afk(aufmklo) net g'funden , da warens nur noch fünf.
-  5 kleine chatterlein, die fragten smaug nach !bier, er hat aber nur ne kettensäge dabei.... da warens nur noch vier.
-  4 kleine chatterlein, die fragten wer kann fliegen?....Wurstbrot sagte bloß "jo mei ", da warens nur noch drei.
-  3 kleine chatterlein , die waren mal so frei, sie setzten  als thema "--->/quit B&Wchat...jo gema"... , da warens nur noch zwei.
-  2 kleine chatterlein, die wollten gar nicht heim.... den einen hat der lag geschluckt........der andre war allein.
-  1 kleines chatterlein, das schrie nur " [tja]...RR ist HIER!", irgendjemand hats gehört.......da warens gleich wieder hundertvier!
-  104 kleine chatterlein , die teilten sich die beute, ...und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann chatten sie noc _


LOL
Ich kann nicht mehr, der ist einfach zu gut


----------



## Jeja (18. April 2001)

*AW: Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*

irgendwoher kenn ich das, ist aber egal


----------



## mithrandir (18. April 2001)

*hm... *

Um es mit den Worten von Brian May zu sagen:

_Told my girl I just had to forget her,
Rather buy me a new carburettor,
So she made tracks sayin' this is the end now,
Cars don't talk back they're just four wheeled friends now_


----------



## Broeckchen (18. April 2001)

**ggg**

19 kleine chatterlein und einer hob 'nen stein, die andern flüchten aus dem loch, da war der dschordsch allein...


----------



## Markus_Wollny (18. April 2001)

*I'm in love with my ca-ha-har... (nt)*


----------



## Sanny (18. April 2001)

*AW: Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*

*tränenlach* ... Spitze .... mehr davon bitte


----------



## MC_Donald (18. April 2001)

*AW: nachtrag [kick, fluch   $%&  @ 4000 zeichen]*

_- - zu 3.
- - 10 kleine Chatterlein
- - [hehe] 
- -  10 kleine chatterlein, die sagten spontan ?Moin!?, Schorsch  hat da nicht mitgemacht, da warens nur noch neun.
- -  9 kleine chatterlein, die  hätten sich fast totgelacht, ein scherzkeks hats dann doch geschafft, da warens nur noch acht.
- -  8 kleine chatterlein, die wollten sanny im chat lieben, das fand RR dann nicht so toll, er kickte gleich mal sieben.
* Ist hier nicht nen kleiner Fehler? Dann wäre es doch nur noch einer, oda nit?*
- -  7 kleine chatterlein , die sehen im chat den keks, irgendwie war?n sie wohl hungrig, da warens nur noch sechs.
- -  6 klein chatterlein die bekamen von dem keks dann plötzlich dünnpff**** , einer hat das afk(aufmklo) net g'funden , da warens nur noch fünf.
- -  5 kleine chatterlein, die fragten smaug nach !bier, er hat aber nur ne kettensäge dabei.... da warens nur noch vier.
- -  4 kleine chatterlein, die fragten wer kann fliegen?....Wurstbrot sagte bloß "jo mei ", da warens nur noch drei.
- -  3 kleine chatterlein , die waren mal so frei, sie setzten  als thema "--->/quit B&Wchat...jo gema"... , da warens nur noch zwei.
- -  2 kleine chatterlein, die wollten gar nicht heim.... den einen hat der lag geschluckt........der andre war allein.
- -  1 kleines chatterlein, das schrie nur " [tja]...RR ist HIER!", irgendjemand hats gehört.......da warens gleich wieder hundertvier!
- -  104 kleine chatterlein , die teilten sich die beute, ...und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann chatten sie noch heute  
- -  104 kleine chatterlein, die gingen in die galerie , da haben sie dann Jorge geseh'n, danach warens nur noch 10....[hihi].....und aus.
-  _


----------



## MC_Donald (18. April 2001)

*Ich will ne edit Funktion, bitte!*

_- - - zu 3.
- - - 10 kleine Chatterlein
- - - [hehe] 
- - -  10 kleine chatterlein, die sagten spontan ?Moin!?, Schorsch  hat da nicht mitgemacht, da warens nur noch neun.
- - -  9 kleine chatterlein, die  hätten sich fast totgelacht, ein scherzkeks hats dann doch geschafft, da warens nur noch acht.
- - -  8 kleine chatterlein, die wollten sanny im chat lieben, das fand RR dann nicht so toll, er kickte gleich mal sieben.
-  Ist hier nicht nen kleiner Fehler? Dann wäre es doch nur noch einer, oda nit?
- - -  7 kleine chatterlein , die sehen im chat den keks, irgendwie war?n sie wohl hungrig, da warens nur noch sechs.
- - -  6 klein chatterlein die bekamen von dem keks dann plötzlich dünnpff**** , einer hat das afk(aufmklo) net g'funden , da warens nur noch fünf.
- - -  5 kleine chatterlein, die fragten smaug nach !bier, er hat aber nur ne kettensäge dabei.... da warens nur noch vier.
- - -  4 kleine chatterlein, die fragten wer kann fliegen?....Wurstbrot sagte bloß "jo mei ", da warens nur noch drei.
- - -  3 kleine chatterlein , die waren mal so frei, sie setzten  als thema "--->/quit B&Wchat...jo gema"... , da warens nur noch zwei.
- - -  2 kleine chatterlein, die wollten gar nicht heim.... den einen hat der lag geschluckt........der andre war allein.
- - -  1 kleines chatterlein, das schrie nur " [tja]...RR ist HIER!", irgendjemand hats gehört.......da warens gleich wieder hundertvier!
- - -  104 kleine chatterlein , die teilten sich die beute, ...und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann chatten sie noch heute  
- - -  104 kleine chatterlein, die gingen in die galerie , da haben sie dann Jorge geseh'n, danach warens nur noch 10....[hihi].....und aus.
- -  
- 
-  _
Hab vergessen dir zu Gratulieren, ist echt lustig!


----------



## Jorge (18. April 2001)

*AW: nachtrag [kick, fluch   $%&  @ 4000 zeichen]*

- - -  8 kleine chatterlein, die wollten sanny im chat lieben, das fand RR dann nicht so toll, er kickte gleich mal sieben.
_-  Ist hier nicht nen kleiner Fehler? Dann wäre es doch nur noch einer, oda nit?_
das ihr auch nie zufrieden seid....*g*....also ürsprünglich ging meine überlegung dahingehend weiter das es wie folg lautete:
---- 7 kleine chatterlein die kamen hungrig zurück, da sahen sie im chat den keks, da warens nur noch sechs........
und nicht...
- - -  7 kleine chatterlein , die sehen im chat den keks, irgendwie warn sie wohl hungrig, da warens nur noch sechs.

aber da die reimstruktur da nich stimmte und es auch klanglich nicht passte habe ich das noch geändert...
Ende der Erklärung.


----------



## lunaticHEDGEHOG (18. April 2001)

*AW: Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*

*g* tja, was soll man dazu noch sagen...
Man könnte den Text mit einer schönen heißen Tasse Kaffee vergleichen, nach einem stressigen Tag genau das richtige 

es grüßt
Luna


----------



## All (23. April 2001)

**lol* ich lach mich schlapp *nt**

_- - zu 3.
- - 10 kleine Chatterlein
- - [hehe] 
- -  10 kleine chatterlein, die sagten spontan ?Moin!?, Schorsch  hat da nicht mitgemacht, da warens nur noch neun.
- -  9 kleine chatterlein, die  hätten sich fast totgelacht, ein scherzkeks hats dann doch geschafft, da warens nur noch acht.
- -  8 kleine chatterlein, die wollten sanny im chat lieben, das fand RR dann nicht so toll, er kickte gleich mal sieben.
- -  7 kleine chatterlein , die sehen im chat den keks, irgendwie war?n sie wohl hungrig, da warens nur noch sechs.
- -  6 klein chatterlein die bekamen von dem keks dann plötzlich dünnpff**** , einer hat das afk(aufmklo) net g'funden , da warens nur noch fünf.
- -  5 kleine chatterlein, die fragten smaug nach !bier, er hat aber nur ne kettensäge dabei.... da warens nur noch vier.
- -  4 kleine chatterlein, die fragten wer kann fliegen?....Wurstbrot sagte bloß "jo mei ", da warens nur noch drei.
- -  3 kleine chatterlein , die waren mal so frei, sie setzten  als thema "--->/quit B&Wchat...jo gema"... , da warens nur noch zwei.
- -  2 kleine chatterlein, die wollten gar nicht heim.... den einen hat der lag geschluckt........der andre war allein.
- -  1 kleines chatterlein, das schrie nur " [tja]...RR ist HIER!", irgendjemand hats gehört.......da warens gleich wieder hundertvier!
- -  104 kleine chatterlein , die teilten sich die beute, ...und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann chatten sie noch heute  
- -  104 kleine chatterlein, die gingen in die galerie , da haben sie dann Jorge geseh'n, danach warens nur noch 10....[hihi].....und aus.
-  _


----------



## Achzo (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*



> 10 kleine Chatterlein
> [hehe]
>  10 kleine chatterlein, die sagten spontan ?Moin!?, Schorsch  hat da nicht mitgemacht, da warens nur noch neun.
>  9 kleine chatterlein, die  hätten sich fast totgelacht, ein scherzkeks hats dann doch geschafft, da warens nur noch acht.
> ...



Ausgegraben weil kaputtgelacht!  *lololololol*


----------



## Sashmaniac (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*

ALTER!!! Ich hab ja noch nie so einen Scheiss gelesen!!!! Community Cadet, Officer usw. Wie krank ist das?? Ihr fahrt wahrscheinlich auf so einen Schwachsinn ab. Ich finde es einfach nur hohl.


----------



## Arokh (18. Februar 2002)

*Keinen Sinn  für Humor? -nt-*



> ALTER!!! Ich hab ja noch nie so einen Scheiss gelesen!!!! Community Cadet, Officer usw. Wie krank ist das?? Ihr fahrt wahrscheinlich auf so einen Schwachsinn ab. Ich finde es einfach nur hohl.


----------



## Kerl (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*



> ALTER!!! Ich hab ja noch nie so einen Scheiss gelesen!!!! Community Cadet, Officer usw. Wie krank ist das?? Ihr fahrt wahrscheinlich auf so einen Schwachsinn ab. Ich finde es einfach nur hohl.



Vielleicht hast dus nur nicht verstanden? Geh mal in dich, und überlege, was das System für Vorteile haben könnte...


----------



## Sashmaniac (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Achtung! NICHT ÖFFNEN! Auf keinen Fall lesen! Warnung! [Danger]*

Hm, gut, hab ich gemacht. Ich finds immer noch schwachsinnig. Vorallem die Namen der "Raenge". HAHAHA. Das ist doch krank!! Aber bitte, erklaere mir doch den Vorteil dieser Rangordnung.


----------



## Sophokles (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Daumen hoch für Jorge *g**



> Wieso hat der Typ keinen Stern?



Für solche Threads werden Sterne verliehen?



> Gebt dem Jorge endlich seinen Klecks.....



Hach wie niedlich, ein Jorge, der nach der Macht greift, schade, dass ich das verpasst hab *g*


----------



## Jorge (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Daumen hoch für Jorge *g**



> > Wieso hat der Typ keinen Stern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*tilt* Tja, damals war dein Bart noch nicht so lang wie heute, verkappter Grieche....*g*
Im übrigen : erklär mir doch mal per korrespondenz, wo ich da "nach der Macht" greife.....


----------



## too_nice (6. März 2002)

*achtung hier kommt ein *schleim**

Mag sein, dass die vielen Sophen *g* schon vor langer Zeit ausgestorben sind, mag sein, dass Weisheit sich nicht mit Schmäh verträgt. Aber hier ist ein Mann (oder wie soll ichs sonst formulieren?) der die hohe Kunst der Worte beherrscht, knechtet und beglückt wie kaum ein Zweiter. Ich les dem Jorge nun schon über drei Semester zu *Unis sind doch was Feines* und niemals hat er einen Aussetzer, niemals klingt etwas bei ihm wie profanes Geschwätz.

Ich sag danke, dass es Menschen wie ihn gibt und noch mehr danke, dass sie sich in dieser community hier aufhalten


----------

